# newborn pup with dead leg



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

Had a litter of 11 pups. 3/4 Pyrenees 1/4 Anatolian. 1 pup died ( assuming smashed) & another pup now has a leg that is dead. They are 2 days old & the leg is black & no movement. Torn between culling the pup or allowing it to live as a 3 legged farm dog. I am not even sure if she will make it, but if she does was wondering if anyone had any experience to share. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

jcatblum said:


> Had a litter of 11 pups. 3/4 Pyrenees 1/4 Anatolian. 1 pup died ( assuming smashed) & another pup now has a leg that is dead. They are 2 days old & the leg is black & no movement. Torn between culling the pup or allowing it to live as a 3 legged farm dog. I am not even sure if she will make it, but if she does was wondering if anyone had any experience to share.
> Any thoughts?


I'd cull the pup, without question, they would have to fight and struggle to get fed against pups with 4 good legs. As a breeder, I know it is the hardest part of breeding, but I have to do right by my dogs and my breed!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I agree with Rock. It would be the kindest thing to do to cull that pup.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Could be the leg happened during birth. Only way to find out is have it removed. Lot of three-legged dogs don't know they have a problem, and I imagine it would be right in there fighting for the best feeding spot along with the others.

Mon


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

Put it down. Sad, but necessary.


----------



## HayBabies (Feb 27, 2013)

If the leg is black that means it is dead. No blood in it. It will start to rot and the pup will get very sick and be in a lot of pain. If it were me I would put it to sleep. But that decision is yours to make.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

I would cull it. if it were a medium sized breed I wouldn't, but a large and even more so a giant breed will not have a comfortable life with all that weight on one joint. They already are prone to arthritis. I would eliminate this before someone gets attached.


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the input!!! I instantly wanted to cull but DH to keep her since he grew up with a 3 legged dog that lived a happy life. 
My initial thoughts were many things others posted the rot would make her sick, she is already smaller than the others at a few days old & I seriously can't imagine a 100 lb dog making it on 3 legs. Wanted to hear if anyone thought she had a chance just since DH was certain she could have a happy life. The Internet is a great place to get input from others who are not emotionally involved with the situation.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

The thing is, did the dead leg happen BEFORE the pup was born, or after? Don't know about some things but I do know a dead pup in the mother can cause illness (infection) in ALL the pups. Seen people lose litters that way. If you take the pup to a vet, the vet will have a good idea when the leg died....before or after birth. THEN you can decide to save or not.

Mon


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

We didnt notice the dead leg on the first day. But we tried not to really handle the pups. The leg is the same size as the other legs, so hard to say when it died.


----------

